# Plumbing Fixtures



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

A few weeks ago the faucet in our bathroom developed a steady leak. I thought that it was strange that it would start leaking so soon, because our house is only eleven months old. 

Anyway, I took the valve stem out of the faucet, and went to all of the near by hardware stores looking for a repair kit, or a replacement valve stem. Also, when I took that valve stem out, it appeared to have been leaking from under neath the handle (hadn't noticed before) and much of the valve was covered in green tarnish, and was pitted lightly in certain areas. Hmm...I thought that this was strange for a faucet that was less than a year old, but at the moment my goal was just to get it fixed.

I went to all of the hardware stores in my area, but none of them had the valve stem, or a repair kit to fix it. After two days of chasing around, I decided the easiest thing to do would be to buy an identical faucet, and to simply swap valves. I don't want to change the entire faucet, due to the way that the construction crew mounted bathroom sink on wall. 

I purchased an identical faucet at a local hardware store near my house and took it home, and when I opened it up, I found that the valve stem inside the new faucet was already corroded with green tarnish, and it appeared to have been used. I didn't even try to take it back, because I knew it would be more hassle than what its worth, and all other faucets of that particular type, on their shelf, were probably tampered with as well. 

Next I went to a Gaisano Dept. store near my house and took a look at their faucets. They had one sitting lose on the shelf, and one of their employees allowed me to open it up to look at the valve stem. (This type of faucet you can simply remove the valve stem by twisting the handle counter clockwise, and it unscrews.) Sure enough, this one also showed signs of leaking and was heavily covered with green tarnish. I was about to give up, when I noticed that they had the same type of faucet sealed in a yellow cellophane package. We opened the package, and found that the faucet inside had a completely shiny pristine valve stem! I purchased this faucet, and used its valve stem to fix the leaking faucet in my bathroom. Total cost around $1,500 Php to fix a small drip in my bathroom!

I suspect that people have been going into the local hardware stores here, and switching valve stems when the staff isn't looking. I suspect that the faucet I had installed in my bathroom last year had someone else's used valve stem inside it, and that is why it started leaking so quickly?

I guess the moral of the story is to always inspect the interior mechanism of every faucet you buy here, or make sure the faucet you buy is completely sealed in a cellophane package! Also, no one seems to have repair kits or replacement parts for this particular brand of faucet, which maybe why everyone is stealing them out of the faucets sitting on the shelf.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Maxx62 said:


> A few weeks ago the faucet in our bathroom developed a steady leak. I thought that it was strange that it would start leaking so soon, because our house is only eleven months old.
> 
> Anyway, I took the valve stem out of the faucet, and went to all of the near by hardware stores looking for a repair kit, or a replacement valve stem. Also, when I took that valve stem out, it appeared to have been leaking from under neath the handle (hadn't noticed before) and much of the valve was covered in green tarnish, and was pitted lightly in certain areas. Hmm...I thought that this was strange for a faucet that was less than a year old, but at the moment my goal was just to get it fixed.
> 
> ...


This is one of the facts about living here. This is why when people say I live here and it cost my XXX peso. You get junk when you pay a small amount and shop in the sidewalk stores. Even when I go to Wilcon MC Depot or Home Depot, I always check everything before I leave. At that doesn't guarantee product satisfaction.


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

Maxx62 said:


> A few weeks ago the faucet in our bathroom developed a steady leak. I thought that it was strange that it would start leaking so soon, because our house is only eleven months old.
> 
> Anyway, I took the valve stem out of the faucet, and went to all of the near by hardware stores looking for a repair kit, or a replacement valve stem. Also, when I took that valve stem out, it appeared to have been leaking from under neath the handle (hadn't noticed before) and much of the valve was covered in green tarnish, and was pitted lightly in certain areas. Hmm...I thought that this was strange for a faucet that was less than a year old, but at the moment my goal was just to get it fixed.
> 
> ...


Dang.....I never would have suspected those used parts inside the packaging. Thanks for the heads up............because soon I will be buying plumbing fixtures. Experience "sometimes" is the worst education...........its better to read these posts and listen to others, so as NOT to make the same mistakes.
Normally, I check a product as best I can before I buy here in the Philippines, but to avoid "used or defective" products, I will certainly open the box....or insist the salesperson opens and checks it.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Rarely will you be able to find a replacement/repair kit for anything. 9 times out of 10 you will end up replacing the said fixture. I would hold onto any usable spare parts off the bad items that you replace for future emergency repairs.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

jon1 said:


> Rarely will you be able to find a replacement/repair kit for anything. 9 times out of 10 you will end up replacing the said fixture. I would hold onto any usable spare parts off the bad items that you replace for future emergency repairs.


I agree, I always save all of my scrape parts, and I now have several boxes full of scrape, which comes in handy every once in a while. Actually Wilcon Hardware, and Builder's Depot had plenty of repair kits for other brands, but they just didn't have one that fit my faucet. I was playing around with a Lotus brand faucet, and I was surprised that I couldn't find anything to fix it, since Lotus stuff seems to be so common here.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

George6020 said:


> Dang.....I never would have suspected those used parts inside the packaging. Thanks for the heads up............because soon I will be buying plumbing fixtures. Experience "sometimes" is the worst education...........its better to read these posts and listen to others, so as NOT to make the same mistakes.
> Normally, I check a product as best I can before I buy here in the Philippines, but to avoid "used or defective" products, I will certainly open the box....or insist the salesperson opens and checks it.


Actually George, the faucet sealed in a cellophane package was okay. The two faucets I picked up lose off the shelf appeared to have had their internal stems switched by someone. I'm guessing that things sealed in packages don't get tampered with, but I'd still check anyway before paying for it.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Something else to possibly consider...the company who is supposedly manufacturing these "new" faucets...might be recycling some old units for a nice handsome profit! The stores selling the new items may not be aware that they are receiving and selling old, used or defective parts, (Or maybe they are aware and do it anyway and act all innocent if you confront them about it).

It happens here in the US so I have no doubt that some companies are trying this same tactic in the Philippines...

A Swiss Army Pocket Knife is a great tool to carry around...it's amazing what you can disassemble and inspect before purchasing with a few small compact fold up tools in your pocket!


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Cebu Citizen said:


> A Swiss Army Pocket Knife is a great tool to carry around...it's amazing what you can disassemble and inspect before purchasing with a few small compact fold up tools in your pocket!


I'd love to carry a nice blade in the PI but think it's illegal?


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

cvgtpc1 said:


> I'd love to carry a nice blade in the PI but think it's illegal?


Bolos are carried everywhere in provinces.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> I'd love to carry a nice blade in the PI but think it's illegal?


I've been carrying a Swiss Army knife for years, and no one has said anything to me? I guess I've just been luck so far? I'll have to look into it. Also, I see plenty of people carrying bolos in my area.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

What I'm referring to as a nice blade is good for opening boxes, but could also be considered a concealed weapon I suppose lol Hence my wondering about it.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Here is the law, a Swiss Army knife is bladed so I guess it's illegal to carry. What you must also considder is the application of the law is not always the same for foreigners as for locals.

BATAS PAMBANSA Blg. 6

AN ACT REDUCING THE PENALTY FOR ILLEGAL POSSESSION OF BLADED, POINTED OR BLUNT WEAPONS, AND FOR OTHER PURPOSES, AMENDING FOR THE PURPOSE PRESIDENTIAL DECREE NUMBERED NINE.


Section 1. Paragraph three of Presidential Decree Numbered Nine is hereby amended to read as follows:

"3. It is unlawful to carry outside of one's residence any bladed, pointed or blunt weapon such as "knife", "spear", "pana", "dagger", "bolo", "barong", "kris", or "chako", except where such articles are being used as necessary tools or implements to earn a livelihood or in pursuit of a lawful activity. Any person found guilty thereof shall suffer the penalty of imprisonment of not less than one month nor more than one year or a fine of not less than Two Hundred Pesos nor more than Two Thousand Pesos, or both such imprisonment and fine as the Court may direct."

Section 2. Article twenty-two of the Revised Penal Code shall apply to persons previously convicted under paragraph three of Presidential Decree Numbered Nine.

Section 3. Any law or ordinance which is inconsistent herewith is hereby repealed.|avvphil.nê+

Section 4. This Act shall take effect upon its approval.

Approved: November 21, 1978


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

I don't know how useful this information is, but few months ago I went to the Ayala Mall in Cebu, and for some reason the security guards there were on complete lock down mode. They looked under our car when we pulled in and the made us pop the trunk also. When we got to the entrance of the mall, one of the guards patted me down and made me take everything out of my pockets. He looked at my Swiss Army Knife, and seemed to consider it for a moment, but then he waved me on through with my knife. Of course a security guard at the mall is not the same as police officer, but guards at the mall seemed to not regard it as a weapon? Of course if a corrupt police officer really wants to make a case against you....? A police officer from Cebu City attends the parties here in our compound once in a while, I will see if I can ask him about it.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Maxx62 said:


> He looked at my Swiss Army Knife, and seemed to consider it for a moment, but then he waved me on through with my knife.


People talk of the disadvantages of being a foreigner but maybe that was an example of an advantage? Many times I see them frisking all the locals and they've just waved me through.


----------



## ronald jobe (12 mo ago)

I think you should check all the faucets and main pipeline whether it is leaky. And make sure you have a good repair kit to solve the leaky faucet.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

I've been back in the US for about six months now, and I haven't thought about this topic in a while. 

Also, one of the things which kept confusing the heck out of me, is that it seems that most hardware stores have US National Pipe Thread (NPT) intermixed with 20 and 25 MM pipe fittings. One day I wanted to pickup a pair of short pipe nipples to install some hose bibs on the side of my house. I found one nipple which fit into the back of the hose bib very well, but the rest of them seemed to be undersized. Then, I noticed that the undersized pipes had 20 MM written on them. Ha, so they like to put 1/2" NPT and 20 MM into the same parts bin, and they simply call everything half inch. 

That was an eye opening experience, because at least at that time, a lot of the angle stop valves and hose bibs were still using 1/2" NPT, but almost all of the threaded pipe being sold was only 20 MM diameter. Good luck putting those two things together without having a leak, and in order to make it work, you have to use about half a roll of tape at each connection joint.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Maxx62 said:


> I've been back in the US for about six months now, and I haven't thought about this topic in a while.
> 
> Also, one of the things which kept confusing the heck out of me, is that it seems that most hardware stores have US National Pipe Thread (NPT) intermixed with 20 and 25 MM pipe fittings. One day I wanted to pickup a pair of short pipe nipples to install some hose bibs on the side of my house. I found one nipple which fit into the back of the hose bib very well, but the rest of them seemed to be undersized. Then, I noticed that the undersized pipes had 20 MM written on them. Ha, so they like to put 1/2" NPT and 20 MM into the same parts bin, and they simply call everything half inch.
> 
> That was an eye opening experience, because at least at that time, a lot of the angle stop valves and hose bibs were still using 1/2" NPT, but almost all of the threaded pipe being sold was only 20 MM diameter. Good luck putting those two things together without having a leak, and in order to make it work, you have to use about half a roll of tape at each connection joint.


I've had trouble with my air compressor fittings, hardware stores carry different brands and they don't fit well, I have air leakage, the threads just might be like you mentioned in inches or mm, also the fitting the air compressor comes with won't match up well with the parts they sell.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> I've had trouble with my air compressor fittings, hardware stores carry different brands and they don't fit well, I have air leakage, the threads just might be like you mentioned in inches or mm, also the fitting the air compressor comes with won't match up well with the parts they sell.


 One thing I was never really able to sort out while I was living in the Philippines, is I never figured out if 20 MM pipe is the same thing has 1/2" British pipe thread? I'm guessing that back in the old days the Philippines used to pretty much follow US pipe standards, but then maybe starting about twenty-five years ago, maybe a lot of influence from Hong Kong and Mainland China started creeping in, and that is why you now see such an assortment of different pipe threads mixed together in Philippine hardware stores?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I was in a large hardware store yesterday looking for M4 machine screws. There was a wall of prepacked bits and pieces including machine screws, the problem was none of the packets had their contents marked. Ask the staff I here you say, ha ha ha ha.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Gary D said:


> I was in a large hardware store yesterday looking for M4 machine screws. There was a wall of prepacked bits and pieces including machine screws, the problem was none of the packets had their contents marked. Ask the staff I here you say, ha ha ha ha.


For stuff like that, I used to go True Value at Ayala Mall. Generally, they have all of their machine screws organized in drawers, and they do a passable job at keeping things organized. However, a single stainless steel M4 machine screw at True Value could cost you 40 Php.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Maxx62 said:


> For stuff like that, I used to go True Value at Ayala Mall. Generally, they have all of their machine screws organized in drawers, and they do a passable job at keeping things organized. However, a single stainless steel M4 machine screw at True Value could cost you 40 Php.


There's nothing like that around here, I was stealing myself for a trip to Wilcons but there's no guarantee they would stock them and their staff generally don't know what they stock either. I wanted them in a hurry to fit some cctv cameras but have had to make do with Lazada and wait a few days. I bought one of those tools for putting in the threaded rivets. Best tool I've bought.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Maxx62 said:


> One thing I was never really able to sort out while I was living in the Philippines, is I never figured out if 20 MM pipe is the same thing has 1/2" British pipe thread? I'm guessing that back in the old days the Philippines used to pretty much follow US pipe standards, but then maybe starting about twenty-five years ago, maybe a lot of influence from Hong Kong and Mainland China started creeping in, and that is why you now see such an assortment of different pipe threads mixed together in Philippine hardware stores?


 That we can blame USA 


Gary D said:


> I was in a large hardware store yesterday looking for M4 machine screws. There was a wall of prepacked bits and pieces including machine screws, the problem was none of the packets had their contents marked. Ask the staff I here you say, ha ha ha ha.


 That we can perhaps blame Spain  
(In my last employment before I started own business, we imported equipment to metal industry, which often demand their products to become exact at MICROmeter level, but when we got spare parts from Spain they even looked different!!! Beside the wrong looks we had to test them if they did suit... What a waste of time, driving effective north Europeans nuts 

And the Philippines seem to have got "manana" culture from Spain too  not doing things fast and often not following agreed last delivery dates...
((E g our new acountant got things in July, which were suppoused to be done no later than October. Its a TINY job, easy done in less than an hour, but not done yet, giving us punnishment fee and show to BIR we dont get things done it time, sabotaging our reputation even before we have realy started  In beginning of December she told my business partner she will contact me about the problem, but she havent still! Yesterday my business partner got to know our acountant had left this extra income work to one employee at BIR, which messed it up even worse  by I dont want BIR to get such insider information. My solutions are sure legal, but I dont want BIR to see how clever the solutions are  because that add risk government will change these good laws  Although its my business partner, who will gain much by how I have done it. I dont know if its allowed for foreigners too, that law is some fuzzy., but I cant use that law now myself anyway by I am not in the Philippines.))


----------

